# Phal. (Dragon Tree Eagle x speciosa)



## AquaGem (Oct 22, 2011)

Quite a disappointment that the speciosa trait didn't go through on this particular plant.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 22, 2011)

nonetheless, very nice waxy flowers...


----------



## Lint (Oct 22, 2011)

Which trait do you mean? The random red distribution on the petals?
I have never seen a hybrid that inherited this behaviour.

Usually, hybrids will inherit a strong red coloration from a speciosa parent (AKA tetraspis 'C#1'). And your plant is very red, so I think the speciosa did come through!

Beautiful plant! Is it fragrant?


----------



## AquaGem (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes. The random distribution of red and I saw a photo of that on the same hybrid.


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 22, 2011)

That is a bummer. I really like the random petal color of tetraspis.
However, I really like the color of this bloom regardless!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe not -- but what a beautiful red -- really red!


----------



## bigleaf (Oct 25, 2011)

Lint said:


> Which trait do you mean? The random red distribution on the petals?
> I have never seen a hybrid that inherited this behaviour.
> 
> Usually, hybrids will inherit a strong red coloration from a speciosa parent (AKA tetraspis 'C#1'). And your plant is very red, so I think the speciosa did come through!
> ...



Well, there is Phal speciosa 'C#1' x violacea var alba - it's called Phal. Germaine Vincent (Phal. violacea X Phal. speciosa), or Phal. Jennifer Palermo (Phal. tetraspis X Phal. violacea).
However, I'm not sure if it's a true Phal vioalcea var alba.

Nonetheless, these originally came from Taiwan. Segments are wider compared to 'C#1'. Note the lip is also wider compared to a Phal speciosa. The triangular shape of Phal Germain Vincent makes it a suspect of Phal Penang Violacea - not really a true Phal violacea var alba. But this is something we will not know for sure.






If anyone is interested, there are a few more pictures of this hybrid the following link 
Home > Phalaenopsis Hybrid > Phal Hybrid G > Phalaenopsis G

http://www.bigleaforchids.com/coppe...=&caption=on&older_than=&keywords=on&type=AND

There is also Phal speciosa 'C#1' x violacea Indigio. A few hybrid shows the random deep red overlay magenta. It's not very obvious but if one looks closer - you can see the influence of 'C#1'


----------



## bigleaf (Oct 25, 2011)

AquaGem said:


> Quite a disappointment that the speciosa trait didn't go through on this particular plant.



This hybrid has been regsitered by Tying Shin Orchids as Phal Tying Shin Fly Eagle (tetraspis 'C#1' x Dragon Tree Eagle)

Someone can re-register this plant under a new hybrid name by using speciosa 'C#1' instead of tetraspis 'C#1'

This is a a great hybrid. Some turned out quite red and many flowers for a diploid phalaenopsis hybrid.

http://www.phalaenopsis.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=10545&hilit=dragon+tree+eagle+tetraspis


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, Peter!


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 20, 2013)

I still think it's an amazingly beautiful Phal!


----------



## Hera (Apr 20, 2013)

That's a great red.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 20, 2013)

very interesting line of breeding


----------

